# Bighorn Sheep in Colorado



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So apparently these are being reintroduced here. We've run into them a couple of times now. You can see a couple of them have collars on them.

I'm able to get within 20 ft of them so I guess the collar thing didn't freak them out too much.

Just thought I would share...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pictures! I don't get to see sheep very often. It is always awesome when I do get to see them. Always wanted to go on a hunt but I need to start applying for points so that maybe I can draw a tag before I am to old to climb the mountains after them.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Great pictures! I don't get to see sheep very often. It is always awesome when I do get to see them. Always wanted to go on a hunt but I need to start applying for points so that maybe I can draw a tag before I am to old to climb the mountains after them.


I hear that. Still learning the draw system here myself. I'm not very hopeful though.









We're fortunate to be at 8500 ft though.... these guys hang out at 9000 on our way into Cripple Creek.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll figure the draw out easy enough, and you know the guys here will help.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> So apparently these are being reintroduced here. We've run into them a couple of times now. You can see a couple of them have collars on them


Were they shot out of Colorado or was it disease?

Nice photo's Chris.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

DOW will need good luck establishing a huntable herd up in your country Chris. They are mainly just feed'in the Mountain Lions.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cat, Are ML's on a draw there, or can you just buy a tag OTC ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:


> DOW will need good luck establishing a huntable herd up in your country Chris. They are mainly just feed'in the Mountain Lions.


AHAHAHAHA! I was wondering why their numbers go down by one every time we see them.







They aren't all that big either... a tasty snack for a lion.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Cat, Are ML's on a draw there, or can you just buy a tag OTC ?


They are OTC after you take a sex identification class. $41 resident, $351 non resident and you gotta buy the $10 habitat stamp.

http://wildlife.state.co.us/Hunting/MountainLion/

Dave has told me i'm in some good lion country up here. Hoping for a shot at one next year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'd definitly buy a tag and be ready for one. My daughter and SIL have one that lives above their place in GMF. I keep telling them to get a tag and harvest it before it gets hungry and comes down the hill. They have occasionally found a half eaten deer or elk.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

IN the lion den if you locate one you find those collars hung up on the wall.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yeah, I'd definitly buy a tag and be ready for one. My daughter and SIL have one that lives above their place in GMF. I keep telling them to get a tag and harvest it before it gets hungry and comes down the hill. They have occasionally found a half eaten deer or elk.


Funny - we have the exact same situation here. The neighbors have both seen it feeding on deer right behind their houses. We too are finding 1/2 eaten deer, toilets, and there is even a nice kill spot where it likes to drag all the deer under this one tree.

The property is 60 acres and about 1/2 of that is a mountain behind the house that pretty much goes straight up. According to the property owners, there is a cave up there full of bones that's about 30ft deep. I'm guessing that's where it's living. I've hiked up once but could not locate it. Came down, and have a better idea of where it is now. Planning another hike back up this weekend, armed with a camera, and of course the Glock 10mm and 2 extra mags for good measure.









I just want to get some pictures... maybe even see some kittens. I am not interesting in accidentally finding bears though.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

If you have any questions on the draw feel free to ask. I've been doing it for years about the time I get it figured out they start changing things. My first suggestion I would have if you already have not done so is to get a Colorado drivers license. That is how they base how long you have been a resident. That can save you hundreds of dollars once you meet the residency requirements.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wear colored bells so we know it's you!! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

or...at least where you were !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice pic's. Chris, they usually trap Sheep from different herds all within 2 or 3 hrs. from where I live and ship them down to the States. Top of the list as for wild large game eating.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Funny - we have the exact same situation here. The neighbors have both seen it feeding on deer right behind their houses. We too are finding 1/2 eaten deer, toilets, and there is even a nice kill spot where it likes to drag all the deer under this one tree.
> 
> The property is 60 acres and about 1/2 of that is a mountain behind the house that pretty much goes straight up. According to the property owners, there is a cave up there full of bones that's about 30ft deep. I'm guessing that's where it's living. I've hiked up once but could not locate it. Came down, and have a better idea of where it is now. Planning another hike back up this weekend, armed with a camera, and of course the Glock 10mm and 2 extra mags for good measure.
> 
> ...


 OH I forgot to mention that if your thinking of going into a lion den You won't even have time to unsnap and get the Glock out before your history!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris in the Lions Den, HHMMMm I may take Pictures but by golly It would be from a distance!! Be Safe if ya go up there man! Maybe set up a game Camera close by!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Great pictures! I don't get to see sheep very often. It is always awesome when I do get to see them. Always wanted to go on a hunt but I need to start applying for points so that maybe I can draw a tag before I am to old to climb the mountains after them.


 Yea preference points along with picking your 3 areas by choice.( At least thats how it was done in the early eighties) Had a friend apply for an elk tag (he was a resident as I was at the time) for a real popular area. It took him ten years gaining one preference point per year to get enough to draw that area. But a NON resident paying like 10 ~ 13 times the tag fees seemed to have no real problem getting tags for the SAME areas. Imagine that! Back to the pictures, great pics! I thought there were Bighorns in ok numbers. I remember seeing them all the time around Georgetown along the Interstate heading up to Loveland Pass.


----------

